# Moving to Valencia and obtaining residency - which order to do things?



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi all,

Myself and my partner are lucky enough to be moving to Valencia on Friday. My partner will be a teacher in an international school, and I'm staying on the UK payroll of a large IT company. The tax element is sorted (really complicated), but its residency which is confusing me. I'm getting conflicting information about the order in which to do things. 

I.e. do I register on the padron first (which I understand we MAY be asked for our NIE number for - which I won't have until I apply for residency) or do I obtain residency first (which I understand may need me to be on the padron?). I have a rental contract, proof of income and private healthcare, but am confused which one I should do first!? 

Any advice appreciated - I just don't want to be standing in queues to be told I've done things the wrong way.

I speak fairly decent Spanish so don't really want to use a gestor unless I have to...

Thank you!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

samthemainman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Myself and my partner are lucky enough to be moving to Valencia on Friday. My partner will be a teacher in an international school, and I'm staying on the UK payroll of a large IT company. The tax element is sorted (really complicated), but its residency which is confusing me. I'm getting conflicting information about the order in which to do things.
> 
> ...


:welcome: - congrats to your wife on the job :clap2:


presumably your wife will have a work contract, so you don't need private healthcare - she will be paying into the system so is covered & so are you as her 'dependent'

so .....

1 - get work contract - when your wife has her SS number from her employer make sure she gets you listed as dependent - that is usually easier to do with a gestor

the rest do yourself

2 - take work contract, rental contract ,your proof of income (although you might not need yours if you are listed as dependent) & register as resident & get NIE numbers at the same time - some offices issue both on the same day, some will want you to get the NIE & go back maybe a week later to do the resident registration cert. - they aren't _supposed to_, but some do............

3 sign on padrón

that's how it _should_ work


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for responding so quickly! We're actually an unmarried gay couple so the healthcare element for the moment isn't too much of an issue - and I'm lucky to get the private insurance through my employer extended to Europe.

Your notes echo what I first thought - but so many places say you need to do the padron first. Maybe I should just phone ahead...!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

samthemainman said:


> Thanks for responding so quickly! We're actually an unmarried gay couple so the healthcare element for the moment isn't too much of an issue - and I'm lucky to get the private insurance through my employer extended to Europe.
> 
> Your notes echo what I first thought - but so many places say you need to do the padron first. Maybe I should just phone ahead...!



oops foot in mouth again

ok - are you paying tax & NI in the UK or Spain?

if in the UK, then contact the DWP in Newcastle & ask about the S1 - you might be able to get coverage here in Spain for a couple of years at least, via the reciprocal agreement

if in Spain, then you're entitled anyway - but I guess if your employer is paying for Private it hardly matters - though having both isn't a bad idea 

definitely phone ahead - some extranjerías - one near us in Dénia for instance - make you queue up at sillyo'clock to get a ticket - for an _appointment_ for the follwing week (if you're lucky)

but the one in Benidorm you can just walk in & out the same day


----------

